# I'm a movie junkie and I'm running out of stuff to watch any suggestions?



## jDSX (Sep 21, 2015)

I like cult classics and underrated movies disturbing ones too, I pretty much watched everything 2015 related up to now I am not a movie theater person anymore, like I used to be (too expensive in my area). 
Any suggestions would be helpful! oh and please give me a synopsis of them you list thanks.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 21, 2015)

'The Day the Earth Stood Still' (1951): One of the best Sfi-fi movies in the '50s.  A humanoid from the galaxy comes to warn Earth that it needs to stop engaging in war and bring peace or else they will face repercussions.  It is a "thinking" movie of ideas, and the special effects are pretty cool for back in the day, too.  Sorry for the sloppy synopsis; I haven't watched it in awhile, but it's really good.


----------



## LittleFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> 'The Day the Earth Stood Still' (1951)I'd like to see this Cerafied





Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2015)

give us a list of movies you really liked.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2015)

Have you ever watched The Boondock Saints, one of my personal favorites, just avoid the second one because it sucked.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 21, 2015)

Flame said:


> give us a list of movies you really liked.



Here is what I watched recently 



Spoiler



Walk The Line
Ray
Flipped
Secret Life of Walter Mitty
City Of God / Cidade de Deus
Into the Wild
K.I.D.S (or Kids)
Motorcycle Diaries
Rundskop (Flemish)
Broken Circle Breakdown
Ex Machina 
Intouchable (French)
Rise of the Footsoldier
Green Street Hooligans
Pulp Fiction
Don Jon
Human Centipede (All of them)
The Thin Red Line
Battle Royale
Die Welle (German movie)
Gomora
Salo
Fruitvale Station
Y Tu Mama Tambien


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Here is what I watched recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...




some great movies!

not underrated but must watch movies:

shutter island
inception
gone girl
leon
usual suspects
fight club 
Jackie brown
memento


ill say more later once i think of more


----------



## jDSX (Sep 21, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Have you ever watched The Boondock Saints, one of my personal favorites, just avoid the second one because it sucked.



Yeah years ago, I am not a fan of both of the movies.



Flame said:


> some great movies!
> 
> not underrated but must watch movies:
> 
> ...



I saw gone girl, leon the professional, JB. I'll have a look at the rest (why is fight club so highly recommended?)


----------



## T-hug (Sep 21, 2015)

Leon The Professional  (or just Leon).
Southpaw is surprisingly good too.


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Yeah years ago, I am not a fan of both of the movies.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw gone girl, leon the professional, JB. I'll have a look at the rest (why is fight club so highly recommended?)




The first rule of Fight Club is: You do not talk about why Fight Club is so good. The second rule of Fight Club is: You do not talk about why Fight Club is so good.


you lucky sob, i wish i never watched Flight Club. so i can experience it again.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 21, 2015)

Flame said:


> The first rule of Fight Club is: You do not talk about why Fight Club is so good. The second rule of Fight Club is: You do not talk about why Fight Club is so good.
> 
> 
> you lucky sob, i wish i never watched Flight Club. so i can experience it again.



I just don't get why it's great and all golden. I don't know if it's trying to be a comedy or serious drama at times when I see the trailer on should I see it or not (yes I debate myself on it from time to time) it's been a joke among me and my friends on trying to get my to watch it like it's "the only movie to see before you die" it's quite entertaining for me


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2015)

On fight club I feel the need to link


Anyway it sounds like you are getting suggestions of things. I can see running out of "the classics" and things from the usual 30 or so directors that people like but running out of films is something I can not see -- someone mentioned the 365 films in a year "challenge" to me, I do not watch films every day but when I do there will probably be three or so and thus I can do that quite easily and probably have for years. With the rise of DSLRs, cheap but good gear, the internet and cheap editing, compositing and other software the mid budget range stuff is going from strength to strength and it was never bad to begin with. Because of that I am struggling to keep on top of things and things have to drop off the list/hard drive all the time because of it.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh believe me I enjoyed se7en and panic room I liked them a lot I just don't get the must see for fight club for reasons I stated before.


----------



## jDSX (Oct 14, 2015)

Bumping this if anyone else has any to share.


----------



## rufuszombot (Oct 23, 2015)

Blade Runner, Journey to the Far Side of the Sun (1969), Avalon, Suicide Club, The Last Starfighter, Darkman, Wristcutters, No Blade of Grass (1970), Maximum Overdrive, Safety not Guaranteed, Cobra, Videodrome, Everything is Illuminated, Flash Gordon, American Psycho, Snowpiercer, Primal Fear, American History X, Pan's Labyrinth, Fargo, Fight Club, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Where the Buffalo Roam, Audition, The Triplets of Belleville, Felidae, Z for Zachariah, Air. That's all i can think of for now.


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 23, 2015)

Dark City 
 (almost a arthouse movie)
Sauna 

I saw the devil 

I'm a cyborg but that's OK 
 (most fuckt up scene I ever seen in a movie and from the maker of Oldboy)
Antichrist 
 (never seen so nice fuck scene before,great movie)


----------



## Jayro (Oct 23, 2015)

There's ALWAYS something to watch on *Popcorn Time*.


----------



## emigre (Oct 31, 2015)

Captain America - Winter Soldier

It's a thoroughly enjoyable action movie. I've never been a fan of Capt but it was a smashing watch.


----------



## cots (Oct 31, 2015)

[nevermind]


----------

